# PIANOMAHNN'S DIARY OF LOVE, LUST, AND LICKING



## Pianomahnn (Mar 22, 2001)

Today, I was attacked by a large piece of wood while splitting stumps with a machine.  4 stitches and a lot of blood later, here I am.

Love me.

------------------
Pianomahnn.com

Life is fun!!


----------



## ALBOB (Aug 14, 2001)

Looking at the title of this thread I notice there aren't a lot of posts.

------------------
Life is hard so quit whining and go out there and be alive.


----------



## new1shmoo (Aug 15, 2001)

These days Pianomahnn`s lust and licking are not coming from a large piece of wood.


----------



## dase78 (Mar 6, 2002)

wood is dense!


----------



## diablo (Mar 20, 2002)

not much going on here


----------



## Pianomahnn (Mar 21, 2002)

What in the hell is THIS doing at the top?


----------



## seyone (Mar 21, 2002)

wow, its been almost exactly a year since you started this thread and posted again.


----------



## Pianomahnn (Mar 25, 2002)

That's because I don't work out.


----------



## Pianomahnn (Jun 3, 2005)

Hahahahahahahha.

I actually workout now.  Freaking huge.  lollerskates?

A lot has really changed in 3+ years.  Craziness indeed.


----------

